# Gun store massacre, China lockdown, our future



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Rural gun store massacre & robbery Kemp approves $10k for information in Grantville slayings

Carlson warns Shanghai's lockdown is providing a blueprint of control

Some tweaker chick tore down part of my retaining wall this morning here in Sioux Falls, South Dakota. I anticipate more antics as it warms up. Some will say, 'You should move!' - but look at that rural gun store massacre 46 minutes SW of Atlanta. Should there not be safety There?

There is no safety - there is only preparedness. I ran this chick off with my remote boat spotlight (I can't walk right away when first awakened). And I'm not running.

Globalists have that Chinese-style austerity planned for us all. I will stay and fight.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Moving only puts yourself in some other idiot's territory.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

If one decides to move, they need to move to a place based on the type of idiots they can deal with. Like weather, still going to suck in some form no matter where you live, so pick the natural disaster you can live with as idiocracy is naturally going to happen.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Wasn't a “massacre”. It was a triple MURDER. Don’t exaggerate.
China lockdowns won’t work in the US. Our housing is different and there is no way to contain people. Don’t exaggerate.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Turns out killer was known to the family. Crazy, heartless dude Coweta County gun range murders: Firearms taken during deadly robbery recovered


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

People in China have to do what the government says because they have no guns, and hence no options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

